# New WorldMark Orlando Resort announced



## cotraveller (Aug 8, 2012)

A new WorldMark resort has been announced in Orlando.  Quoting from the WorldMark web site:

"_Opening for occupancy this October, WorldMark Orlando — Reunion is located just 15 minutes from the Walt Disney World® Resort and has so much to offer!_"

This is one that I had not heard about in the rumor mill.  And to think that last year I was predicting there would be no more WorldMark resorts.  Times change. 

There are not a lot of details listed yet, you can read the full announcement on the WorldMark web site.


----------



## learnalot (Aug 8, 2012)

cotraveller said:


> A new WorldMark resort has been announced in Orlando.  Quoting from the WorldMark web site:
> 
> "_Opening for occupancy this October, WorldMark Orlando — Reunion is located just 15 minutes from the Walt Disney World® Resort and has so much to offer!_"
> 
> ...



This resort has been in Wyndham's inventory for about a year, so you can view more information about the resort at wyndhamvacationresorts.com


----------



## rrlongwell (Aug 8, 2012)

learnalot said:


> This resort has been in Wyndham's inventory for about a year, so you can view more information about the resort at wyndhamvacationresorts.com



If I remember correctly, Reunion was a Wyndham WAAM property.  It appears that Worldmark by Wyndham is now participating in the WAAM program.  If this guess is correct, look for Towers on the Grove, Smugglers, Dye Village, etc. to be added to Worldmark by Wyndham also.


----------



## stang99_tls (Aug 8, 2012)

17,000 credits for a 3br deluxe for a week does not sound like a good deal to me.


----------



## rhonda (Aug 8, 2012)

Sure hope they release some inventory in smaller unit sizes (studio, 1BR, 2BR in various configs).


----------



## learnalot (Aug 8, 2012)

rhonda said:


> Sure hope they release some inventory in smaller unit sizes (studio, 1BR, 2BR in various configs).



As far as I know, all they have are 3 bedrooms - at least that's all they have ever had in Wyndham.


----------



## SOS8260456 (Aug 8, 2012)

learnalot said:


> As far as I know, all they have are 3 bedrooms - at least that's all they have ever had in Wyndham.



That's also as far as I know.  Someone from TUG is there right now or was there in the past few days.  They started a thread about the place, if you want to do a search for it (I have never figured out how to insert a link).

There is suppose to be a waterpark onsite and you get so many wristbands for the waterpark when you book a unit.  One of the topics discussed in the thread was about how the waterpark closes at about 6 PM each night.


----------



## JimMIA (Aug 8, 2012)

learnalot said:


> As far as I know, all they have are 3 bedrooms - at least that's all they have ever had in Wyndham.


That is correct -- only 3 BRs.


----------



## rhonda (Aug 8, 2012)

re: all units are 3BR; the property has a water park.

Thanks, all!  Good to know.


----------



## jdunn1 (Aug 8, 2012)

As a WM owner and NOT a Wyndham owner I sure hope you are right.  I would love to have access to a Myrtle Beach property and a ski resort out East.  Would love it!!!



rrlongwell said:


> If I remember correctly, Reunion was a Wyndham WAAM property.  It appears that Worldmark by Wyndham is now participating in the WAAM program.  If this guess is correct, look for Towers on the Grove, Smugglers, Dye Village, etc. to be added to Worldmark by Wyndham also.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 8, 2012)

Is Orlando overbuilt with too many timeshare resorts and hotels ?


----------



## ronparise (Aug 8, 2012)

pedro47 said:


> Is Orlando overbuilt with too many timeshare resorts and hotels ?



How many would be too many?


----------



## jdunn1 (Aug 8, 2012)

But I still love going there and there.  I was excited about Reunion resort but now that I have read some reviews, I'm not as excited.  I am going to Orlando for this coming Easter.  I have a two bedroom booked at Harbor Lake (a Marriott resort) and I hope to book another unit or two, tomorrow.  I was thinking about switching to Reunion now that I can get a 3 bedroom with my WM points.  I do not think I am going to switch.  Though I have never been to either resort, I think the water play area at Harbor Lake might be better than at Reunion.  No lazy river at Harbor Lake, but there is still a big water slide and a very nice splash area and pirate ship area for the kids.  

Maybe Reunion has more than one waterslide for bigger kids but it looks like there is only one real waterslide and the rest are for little kids.  The other think I just found out is that the pool area at Reunion closes by 6PM and there are zero planned activities at the resort.  By all accounts there are non stop activities at Harbor Lake from 9am to 9pm, which my group will love.  I also read that Reunuion is so spread out you need a car to get everywhere.  My group of kids love being able to walk all around the resort and do their own thing.  Not sure Reunion is the kind of resort kids can get around so easily at.

Reunion looks pretty amazing, but unless I read about how much better it is than Harbor Lake, I am going to stay put.  





pedro47 said:


> Is Orlando overbuilt with too many timeshare resorts and hotels ?


----------



## DWillar (Aug 14, 2012)

Our friend stayed at Reunion with their Wyndham points this summer. We came in for a 2 night stay with them since their was plenty of room. It was very nice, huge property with several golf courses around and running through. They said the water park was plenty good enough that they felt no need to buy at Disney or another waterpark. Yes, it's very close to the Disney Main Gate and Universal. The room was very nice with great appliances. I plan to return there sometime.


----------

